

Getting 2.5 Megalines of code to behave - rvirding
http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.se/2012/08/getting-25-megalines-of-code-to-behave.html

======
hexagonal
Next time you submit a link, consider using the .com version, rather than the
.se one-- most people have their NoScript/RequestPolicy rulesets set up for
generic TLDs, which break on national ones.

